# Reguladores de corriente



## jjavier (Ago 12, 2009)

hola compañeros nesecito crear un regulador de corriente para un cargador de baterias que no deje pasar mas de 500mA
he probado muchos circuitos pero cuando le pido la mitad de la corriente que calcule se cae el voltaje y necesito asegurar que la corriente que calcule sea suministrada sin caer el voltaje pero cuando le pida mas claramente deve dejar caer el voltaje para seguir aseguraando la corriente. en la imagen muestro lo que he montado.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 13, 2009)

¡500mA!
Usa un LM317, su datasheet y el buscador.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ago 13, 2009)

jjavier dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros nesecito crear un regulador de corriente para un cargador de baterias que no deje pasar mas de 500mA
> he probado muchos circuitos pero cuando le pido la mitad de la corriente que calcule se cae el voltaje y necesito asegurar que la corriente que calcule sea suministrada sin caer el voltaje pero cuando le pida mas claramente deve dejar caer el voltaje para seguir aseguraando la corriente. en la imagen muestro lo que he montado.



Amigo, no puedes usar el 2N3055 (Q2), para regular, usa el 2N3904 y cambia R2 a 1.2Ω, porque así como está (0.6Ω) regula ≈1.1A, y recuerda (0.7V/I) = 0.7/.5 = 1.4Ω


----------



## jjavier (Ago 14, 2009)

amigos eso tambien lo he probado y lo que pasa es que me regula a menos de 100mA y el lm317 tampoco me a funcionado probe ese de un amperio y se me cae a menos corriente si me podrian ayudar con un diagrama que ustedes me aseguren que funcione se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Guest (Ago 14, 2009)

yo tambien necesito un regulador de corriente,pero lo que yo quiero esque simplemente no pase por ejemplo de 500ma

Pero solamente eso,que no deje que suba de 500,pero que no caiga ni el voltaje ni la carga descienda.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 14, 2009)

Para el LM317 como regulador de corriente, necesitas 4,2v mas a la entrada de lo que queres a la salida y 4 resistencias de 10Ω medio W en paralelo para tener exactamente 500mA.
A continuación otros 3v mas para el regulador de voltaje.

Todavía no está claro que tensiones están presentes en tu caso en particular, no soy adivino.

Ponele que queres 5v limitado a 500mA:
Usas un 78L05 y 2 transistores (ver datasheet). 1 transitor te da los 400mA restantes y el otro deja solo al 78L05 cuando pasa determinado umbral, haciendo que se activen las protecciones internas del 78L05.


----------



## jjavier (Ago 15, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda boy a probar eso no savia lo de los 4.2 voltios por ensima hoy probe con unos transistores mas pequeños y funciono un poco mejor ya le puedo pedir un poco mas de corriente de todas maneras seguire probando muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Guest (Ago 15, 2009)

pues la verdad,entonces no me interesa,poque no quiero perder voltaje ni meterle de mas.

necesitaria que fueran 12 voltios y 250mA

pero esque los 12 voltios los meteria justitos de una bateria de 12v 1A


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 15, 2009)

@Not helpfull: Explicame porque no te sirve una resistencia en serie.
Para meter cualquier circuito activo hace falta 0,7v al menos para un current-mirror, tampoco te me pongas en exquisito. Pero si vale la pena puede salir algo con MOSFET.

Este es el circuito del LM317 en cascada con el 7805 para tener 500mA, fácil de hacer pero muy ineficiente:


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Dic 2, 2010)

Amigos, alguna diferencia entre el 7805 y el 78L05,  quiero utilizar unode estos reguladores en el circuito rebote delay 2.5


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

FREDY ROLAND dijo:


> Amigos, alguna diferencia entre el 7805 y el 78L05...


Te bajás el datasheet (alldatasheet.com) de cada uno y los mirás. Después comentá si encontraste alguna diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## EINNER C (May 2, 2011)

holas a todos

hoy quiero venir a pedir una colaboracion urgente, ya que debo realizar el circuito muy pronto y he tenido problemas

necesito alimentar unos leds de potencia con 700mA y alrededor de 3.5v, ya he realizado un circuito que en teoria funciona perfecto, pero en la realidad no funciona muy bn

utilice el lm350 similar al 317 pero mas robusto, como regulador de corriente, graduado a 700mA, para alimentar una serie de 6 leds de 3W, el cual en teoria me suministra los 700mA y los 21.6V de alimentacion requeridos, teniendo a la entrada 26V.

pero al realizar el montaje, debo suministrar un voltaje mucho mas elevado a la entrada para que esto suceda, no entiendo porque?

otro problema que tengo esque necesito ubicar 2 lineas mas, y pues yo pensaria que si utilizo otro regulador para ellas, el funcionamiento deberia ser igual al otro, ejm

cuando enciendo una sola linea, mido la corriente y me da 698mA, al encender la otra linea, esta corriente se cae a 550mA, y lo que comparto es la fuente de alimentacion, asi que mi primera hipotesis fue, que el transformador no me suministraba la corriente necesaria, pero vi las especificaciones del mismo y es de 7A, asi que no crei que ese fuese el problema, de igual manera lo probe con otro transformador y el funcionamiento sigue siendo el mismo,....

ademas, otra limitacion es el voltaje de entrada del regulador (lm350), ya que no soporta mas de 35v, y quisiera ubicar una serie de 9 leds, para lo que necesitaria alrededor de 32v, y como decia antes el voltaje debe ser muy superior para que me suministre dicha corriente,,

por lo anterior, quisiera saber que elemento me recomendarian utilizar para suministrar una corriente de 700mA y por lo menos 22V, sin que se me caiga ni nada, y si es posible, que soportara un voltaje de entrada superior, de antemano muchas gracias,,,,,,,

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 34382

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## EINNER C (May 9, 2011)

muchas gracias aficionado

pues la verdad, el circuito que tengo para la regulacion es el mismo, y tiene el mismo funcionamiento regular, buscando en google bastante, encontre un integrado de texas que funciona practicamente igual al lm350 pero soporta hasta 125v de entrada, asi que lo adquiri y montare para ver que tal me va, cualquier cosa comento... gracias...

pdta: la referencia es tl783 paa el que lo necesite

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 9, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes poner la dirección del circuito que trabaja con 125V y el LM350.
Creo que tú quieres excitar LEDs, sólo a modo de comentario, los LEDs se excitan o alimentan con corriente y no con voltaje. Ésto es debido a que los LEDs son diodos y no son focos o bombillas que son resistivas.
Los focos si se alimentan con voltaje ya que tiene un comportamiento lineal. Cosa que no ocurre con un diodo (mira la curva de voltaje-corriente y veras que la curva es exponencial).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## EINNER C (May 10, 2011)

hola

si, los leds se excitan con corriente, pero si requiero ubicar 9 leds en una fila, necesitaria por lo menos, 9x3.6 v = 32.4V, y en teoria necesito tener un voltaje mas alto a la entrada del regulador para que trabaje bn, y el lm 350 soporta solo 35v, y como indique antes en uno de mis comentarios, con solo 3 v po encima del voltaje que requiero no me garantiza la coriente,,, pues no se que sea la verdad, pues en toria si necesito 750mA, y 10.8V, requeriria por lo menos 10.8+1.25V a la entrada pero con esto, la corriente no llega alla... gracias y si tienes algun comentario o alguna idea de que este haciendo mal, te agradeceria, esta noche subo el ckto que tengo


saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2011)

Hola.

Esto sería para 9 LEDs en serie.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## EINNER C (May 12, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esto sería para 9 LEDs en serie.
> 
> ...


 

muchas gracias,,,,,,,,


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Nov 20, 2011)

hola a todos necesito realizar una fuente d corriente q proporcion una salida hasta d 70mA y q soport una R d carga d 100k


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2011)

Pues ánimo, ya sabes como.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 20, 2011)

Vol=I*R
70mA*100k=7000vol!!!


----------



## gonzacarv (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola!! Vengo a molestar reviviendo esto por que estoy teniendo problemas muy similares a los EINNER C, y me gustaria saber en que quedo la resolución del mismo, a ver si vale para mi tambien.

Estoy tratando de armar una fuente de corriente de 700mA para alimentar una configuracion en serie de LEDs que en teoria no deberia superar los los 25 V. Yo tengo disponible una fuente switching ATX y necesito hacer el regulador de corriente constante...

¿Al final vos armaste el que aparece en la hoja de datos del LM338? ¿Cuale son las limitaciones? ¿Cuanta tension se "come" el circuito regulador de corriente?

Por otro lado me gustaria poder regular la intensidad de los LEDs, ami me parecio que lo mejor era usar PWM, pero nose... este regulador se puede usar para variar la intensidad de la luz del led variando la intensidad de la corriente??... Si no, tendra la velocidad suficiente como para modular un PWM?

Desde ya muchas gracias!!

Gonzalo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 23, 2012)

Usá un transistor como llave para hacer PWM:







Tené en cuenta qué:

[LATEX]I_{RMS}=I_{pico}.\sqrt{Duty}[/LATEX]

La corriente RMS (eficaz) es la que fijará el brillo (en los leds comunes con 20mA va bien) y la corriente de pico la fijás con la resistencia limitadora la caída de tensión de los leds y la fuente. Para lo cual en las hojas de datos de tu led deberías ver:

- Corriente continua máxima
- Corriente de pico máxima
- Tensión del caída del led

Es posible que la 2da corriente no te lo den, será cuestión de probar y ver hasta donde podés llevarla.

*Editado:*

Aclaro, igual en tu caso como no decís que vas a multiplexar, tu corriente de pico será la corriente de continua máxima.


----------



## gonzacarv (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola cosmefulanito! Gracias por tu respuesta!!

No expliqué la aplicacion! Yo necesito encender LEDs de alta potencia [(entre 1 y 20W) con la finalidad de iluminacion general en una vivienda...
En general, para la intensidad de un multiplexado, o circuitos con leds de uso general con regulacion de intensidad de luz, siempre use PWM, llegando a dutycicles del 1% con resultados perfectos!!! El problema en este caso es que a estos LEDs no se les puede poner ni un poco mas de tension que la de trabajo (para la cual circulan 700mA)... por ejemplo, uno de los LEDs es de 10W, y segun la hoja de datos, trabaja a 700mA con 11,4V, que es el punto ideal de trabajo,,.. pero segun la curva V vs I, si uno se pasa apenas en tension, por ejemplo de 11,4v a 12v, el LED se quema, ya qe la corriente se dispara a mas de 1A superando los 13W o 15W.....

Uds me diran que use resistencias para limitar la corriente del circuito, pero la idea de iluminar con estos LEDs es el rendimiento de los mismos, y si voy a tener que poner una resistencia de 5W detras de cada led, ya deja de ser un buen negocio...

Estaba pensando en hacer una fuente de corriente constante con un LM317, pero en ese caso no sabria como regular la intensidad de los mismos, no puedo usar un preset o pote de la potencia del circuito..

En fin, no puedo usar resistencias, y no se como regular linealmente la intensidad de los LEDs...

*Puedo modular la corriente constante de la fuente hecha con el LM317 usando PWM? Como??
*

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2012)

Es indiferente tirar la potencia en un transistor o en una resistencia, si limitas la intensidad, los voltios que "sobran" se "queman" en el aparato que limita.
La historia es atacar diréctamente con una fuente conmutada en la que la variable a controlar sea la corriente de salida y no la tensión como es lo habitual. Me consta que existen esos circuitos pero ahora mismo no sabría nombrarte ninguno. Busca como pwm control por corriente o algo así a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 23, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/mini-driver-led-trafo-dicro-53946/#post592372


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 23, 2012)

Podrías hacer una mezcla, fuente de corriente + PWM:



R2 impone la corriente de máxima (en tu caso 700mA), si el control estuviera todo el tiempo en 5v, tendrías una corriente de 700mA. A medida que haces PWM con el control, bajas la corriente eficaz.

Las resistencias, el transitor y la fuente lo tendrías que obtener en función de tus necesidades.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2012)

Si, está claro pero la idea es minimizar la pérdida en R2 y por supuesto en el transistor.
Al final se pierde (V1-Vled)·Iled + Pcontrol.
Se que se puede reducir ya que un amigo lo hizo para un circuito comercial pero no creo que tenga intención de publicarlo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 23, 2012)

En eso tenés razón, la solución no es la óptima para reducir las potencias de perdidas, pero si él no es exigente y no le molesta esas perdidas tanto por el transistor (que funciona en una zona activa) como por la R2, es una alternativa.


----------



## gonzacarv (Jun 23, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/my-driver-led-com-trafo-dicro-53946/#post592372



Supongamos que ya tengo mi driver de 700mA (lo voy a hacer con el LM317), ¿¿como me recomendarias hacer un control de intensidad usando un MCU 16F877?? Digo pq lo que vos me propones (usar un driver y no una fuente de tensión) es lo apropiado en terminos de rendimiento de potencia y salud del LED, peeero, asi, no se me ocurre una manera de regular la intensidad de la luz, ya que no puedo modular el driver con PWM que es lo qe habria usado en el caso de tener fuente de tension, y no puedo tampoco modificar Rsense del driver para cambiar la intensidad de corriente (ya que Rsense es de al menos 2W)...

¿Sera viable alimentar el regulador de corriente mediante una tension YA MODULADA por el PWM?

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2012)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te puede servir.

Ver el archivo adjunto 66812

También mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/circuito-corriente-constante-75501/#post656162

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 23, 2012)

Amigo para realizar un control de corriente constante mediante PWM, debes colocar en serie con la carga una resistencia SHUNT, mediante ella analizas la caida de tension y la aplicas como  señal de control de realimentacion sobre el propio PWM.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 23, 2012)

gonzacarv dijo:


> Supongamos que ya tengo mi driver de 700mA (lo voy a hacer con el LM317), ¿¿como me recomendarias hacer un control de intensidad usando un MCU 16F877?? Digo pq lo que vos me propones (usar un driver y no una fuente de tensión) es lo apropiado en terminos de rendimiento de potencia y salud del LED, peeero, asi, no se me ocurre una manera de regular la intensidad de la luz, ya que no puedo modular el driver con PWM que es lo qe habria usado en el caso de tener fuente de tension, y no puedo tampoco modificar Rsense del driver para cambiar la intensidad de corriente (ya que Rsense es de al menos 2W)...
> 
> ¿Sera viable alimentar el regulador de corriente mediante una tension YA MODULADA por el PWM?


Depende de cual sea el chip que viene, es mas o menos sencillo hacerlo.
Casualmente compré varios de esos drivers en Argentina buscando el PowTech PT4115, el cual es extremadamente sencillo hacer DIM, ya que trae un pin a tal efecto.
Esta todo bien detallado en el datasheet.


----------



## gonzacarv (Jun 24, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Podrías hacer una mezcla, fuente de corriente + PWM:
> 
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9823/fuentecorrientepwm.png
> 
> ...



Pregunto: No seria posible eliminar R2, imponer la corriente en la base del transistor mediante R3, y sabiendo la ganancia β de corriente del transistor condicionar la corriente por el colector y por lo tanto la corriente que pasa por el LED?

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 24, 2012)

gonzacarv dijo:


> Pregunto: No seria posible eliminar R2, imponer la corriente en la base del transistor mediante R3, y sabiendo la ganancia β de corriente del transistor condicionar la corriente por el colector y por lo tanto la corriente que pasa por el LED?
> 
> Saludos



Si haces eso, va a ser un despelote controlar la fuente de corriente, ya que dependerá mucho de la curva del Hfe que además no es siempre la misma y por lo tanto si cambias el modelo de transistor el circuito ya no sirve.

¿Por qué querés sacar R2? si a la larga la potencia de predida va a ser la misma, tal como mencionó *Scooter*, salvo que reemplazás potencia disipada de R2 por más potencia disipada por el transistor.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 25, 2012)

No entiendo la "fijación" de mucha gente por ahorrar resitencias; si es lo mas barato!!


----------



## chclau (Jun 25, 2012)

El problema, gonza, es que justamente es muy dificil saber la β de un transistor, tienen una gran dispersion y no podes diseniar en base a ella. Por eso se prefiere fijar la corriente en base a parametros mucho mas controlables y conocidos, como una resistencia y la caida en tension Vbe que no tiene mucha variacion en conduccion.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 25, 2012)

Para cerrar la idea...



gonzacarv dijo:


> ....
> Uds me diran que use resistencias para limitar la corriente del circuito, pero la idea de iluminar con estos LEDs es el rendimiento de los mismos, y si voy a tener que poner una resistencia de 5W detras de cada led, ya deja de ser un buen negocio...
> ...



Si querés evitar grandes potencias de perdidas, si o si tenés que buscar una solución switching que funcione como fuente de corriente constante (de mi parte, ni idea de como hacerlo).



gonzacarv dijo:


> ...
> Estaba pensando en hacer *una fuente de corriente constante con un LM317*, pero en ese caso no sabria como regular la intensidad de los mismos, no puedo usar un preset o pote de la potencia del circuito..
> ...



Con esa solución, como con la solución del transistor que puse, vas a tener las mismas potencias de perdidas que con una resistencia en serie. Salvo que la opción que te dí te permite hacer PWM para reducir la intensidad de los leds.


----------

